# Sternenstaub Akt 3



## Tamekks (3. Februar 2013)

Akt 3
Es hat begonnen! Die Horde stürmt das Eschental und Garrosh setzt seinen finsteren Plan in die Tat um. Rhael ist in Gefahr, der Hexenmeister Meroh ist in Begriff ihn zu töten. Kann ihn jetzt noch ein Wunder retten? Werden Rhael und Samira sich wiedersehen? Der Kampf um das Eschental geht in die nächste Runde!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZWFCpKncGw

[attachment=13135:fantasy-world-of-warcraft-sylvanas-windrunner-HD-Wallpapers Kopie.jpg]


----------

